# Goats getting graze



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

I have two nubian kids that are living in my old garden where there are no weeds and they have eaten all the plants. I would let them roam, but they eat the chicken food and run away to my neighbors house to eat her flowers and jump on their chicken cook (It is smaller than ours and the goats can actually reach it). I thought i could tie them up, but now my goat has lung worm and chokes when his collar is pulled, also people say not to tie them up. I will post pictures in a few minutes of the setup. Any ideas on how to let them graze but make sure they don't go in the coop. Our chickens are free range, so we leave the door open for them just in case (and my parents wont let me shut it). :thinking:


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

The gray shed is the chicken coop and one of the pictures shows what the ground looks like, it has a lot of dead grass.


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

You can tie goats with constant supervision. Before my boys were trained and before I had enough room for them I would take them out and tie them so they could browse. But I made sure I was there the whole time so they didn't tangle and choke themselves.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Do NOT tie up the goats! That is no way to treat them! The fence doesn't look very sturdy. Try Horse Fencing! ;-) Even though the chickens are free-range, I suggest you fence them in, at least a small fence, but in a LARGE area. ;-) Also, you can feed the goats a little hay, just to keep their bellies satisfied!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 1 wether and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## snubbie (Apr 13, 2014)

I drive two T-posts into the ground and run a line between them. I tie simple overhand knots spaced along the line. Then I put each goat on their leashes, each which has a trigger snap on the end. I snap their leads onto the line between two knots which keeps the goats at that spot, spacing the goats along the line. They can almost touch noses but that's as close as they can get. This prevents them from tangling with each other, the line is above their heads so they cannot tangle with it. There is no solid object they can jump over and hang themselves, and they cannot wrap up around the T-posts as the snap prevents them from getting to the posts. It works just like highlining pack goats. If they somehow spook and run the line acts as a shock absorber so they don't suddenly jerk their necks.
Nothing wrong at all with "treating" goats this way. I move them around to fresh grass and weeds this way and they love it. 
This is NOT how I keep my goats however. They have an enclosure with 6 strand electric fence where they stay. I only do this temporarily and whole I'm close by. I don't stake them out, leave them then go to town. I only do this when at home. I can't see them from the house, but I can hear them and check on them frequently when they are staked. 
The only danger with this is if a predator happened by they could be vulnerable.

Maybe this is a helpful solution to your problem, maybe not.


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

snubbie said:


> I drive two T-posts into the ground and run a line between them. I tie simple overhand knots spaced along the line. Then I put each goat on their leashes, each which has a trigger snap on the end. I snap their leads onto the line between two knots which keeps the goats at that spot, spacing the goats along the line. They can almost touch noses but that's as close as they can get. This prevents them from tangling with each other, the line is above their heads so they cannot tangle with it. There is no solid object they can jump over and hang themselves, and they cannot wrap up around the T-posts as the snap prevents them from getting to the posts. It works just like highlining pack goats. If they somehow spook and run the line acts as a shock absorber so they don't suddenly jerk their necks.
> Nothing wrong at all with "treating" goats this way. I move them around to fresh grass and weeds this way and they love it.
> This is NOT how I keep my goats however. They have an enclosure with 6 strand electric fence where they stay. I only do this temporarily and whole I'm close by. I don't stake them out, leave them then go to town. I only do this when at home. I can't see them from the house, but I can hear them and check on them frequently when they are staked.
> The only danger with this is if a predator happened by they could be vulnerable.
> ...


That is very helpful! Thanks! Do you have a picture if the line with the T-Posts? I might just have to put together on of those


----------



## snubbie (Apr 13, 2014)

ilovegoats said:


> That is very helpful! Thanks! Do you have a picture if the line with the T-Posts? I might just have to put together on of those


Here ya go.

This photo you can see the goats spaced apart. They cannot get to each other and get tangled. I tie a simple bowline loop in the ends and just loop that over the T-posts. You can see the T-post behind Bartholomew(white goat) You can see they can pass back and forth underneath the line. Of course, these are kids. For a full grown goat it is going to take a higher line or else I'll just stake the line at ground level.










Here is a close-up of the trigger snap attached between two knots. Pretty self-explanatory, they can't move beyond the knots. I use a 3/8" poly rope, available for around $16-$18 for 100' and the trigger clips, around $3 each. I only use about 40 ft. of the rope. Much longer and it will sag in the center. This gives them about a 10ft. diameter circle they can graze. Once all the choice weeds are grazed down, I move the whole setup to another fresh area. It is working great for me so far.









The only "problem" with this setup, and it really isn't a problem, is having to move the T-posts and drive them into a new area. I use a sledgehammer to drive them in which requires one hand holding the posts. It could be difficult for a smaller person or petite lady to wield a sledgehammer one handed, heck it's difficult for me and I'm a big guy! It would also be more difficult in dry hard ground. We've had plenty of rain and as you can see, this is just a big field/pasture so the ground is reasonably soft. I can drive it in and wiggle the posts back and forth to pull them out. Usually after a few visits by the time it's time to relocate to a new area, the goaties have everything loosened up anyway, always straining against the line for that succulent looking weed almost out of reach!


----------



## snubbie (Apr 13, 2014)

What you need (in addition to whatever collars/leads/leashes you probably already have):

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/sto...end-diamond-braid-rope-12-3-8-in-x-50-ft-hank

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/sto...end-diamond-braid-rope-12-3-8-in-x-50-ft-hank

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/studded-t-post-5-ft-125-lb-per-foot


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree as long as you constantly watch them there is nothing wrong with tying them. Before I trusted my goats to go wild and free I would the them. But I just found something heavy to the them to and put the rope in a old garden hose so they couldn't get tangled up. But I sure like the t post idea


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey snubbie...what county are you located in.....I also live in NC...I see mountains....


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for the pics, Snubbie! I knew the concept, but I'd never seen it before. My parents have been wanting me to bring my girls over to eat some weeds for them, but I wasn't sure about containing them. This would be a great way to let them eat all the brush they want without getting into the mountain laurel (or the garden). 

By the way, I'm in WNC too


----------



## snubbie (Apr 13, 2014)

springkids said:


> Hey snubbie...what county are you located in.....I also live in NC...I see mountains....


 Eastern Henderson County, south of Asheville. Just beyond that mountain in the background is Chimney Rock State Park.


----------



## snubbie (Apr 13, 2014)

ariella42 said:


> Thanks for the pics, Snubbie! I knew the concept, but I'd never seen it before. My parents have been wanting me to bring my girls over to eat some weeds for them, but I wasn't sure about containing them. This would be a great way to let them eat all the brush they want without getting into the mountain laurel (or the garden).
> 
> By the way, I'm in WNC too


 I knew that from a previous post. See my post above.

If you stake out for brush eating I'm sure you're aware to be careful of Rhododendron and Mtn. Laurel. That stuff is everywhere in our area. So far, mine have had little contact but I'm starting to hike with them where there will be more of it available. I hope they just leave it alone.

Apparently wild cherry is toxic to them also and there's a fair amount of that around.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

snubbie said:


> I knew that from a previous post. See my post above.
> 
> If you stake out for brush eating I'm sure you're aware to be careful of Rhododendron and Mtn. Laurel. That stuff is everywhere in our area. So far, mine have had little contact but I'm starting to hike with them where there will be more of it available. I hope they just leave it alone.
> 
> Apparently wild cherry is toxic to them also and there's a fair amount of that around.


Wilted cherry leaves are toxic


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I grew up in Hendersonville. That part of the county is gorgeous! 

We had to trim back just about everything from the edge of our fence before we got our girls, because it was 90% rhododendron and mt. laurel. Oh, and our front yard is basically a wall of azaleas gone wild.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

snubbie said:


> Eastern Henderson County, south of Asheville. Just beyond that mountain in the background is Chimney Rock State Park.


Hey, we are not that far apart. I live in Ashe county all the way up in the corner bordering VA and TN.


----------



## Marsi (Jun 24, 2014)

Why couldn't you have a chicken door cut into the shed so the chickens can go in and out but the goats can't?


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

Marsi said:


> Why couldn't you have a chicken door cut into the shed so the chickens can go in and out but the goats can't?


 I have a small hole, but the shed is getting pretty old and the chickens have made the flooring right next to the hole fall out, so the goats can get in pretty easily. They have a run that we kept them in before we started free ranging them, but we have to leave that open when they are out, but that would be a really good idea! Maybe i will suggest that for our next coop


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

snubbie said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> This photo you can see the goats spaced apart. They cannot get to each other and get tangled. I tie a simple bowline loop in the ends and just loop that over the T-posts. You can see the T-post behind Bartholomew(white goat) You can see they can pass back and forth underneath the line. Of course, these are kids. For a full grown goat it is going to take a higher line or else I'll just stake the line at ground level.
> 
> ...


Would this kind work:
http://www.caprinesupply.com/swivel-eye-bolt-snap.html


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I still tether my goats, because I have no goat proof fences and they'll cause trouble if free. Mine stay out all day long, in the yard where I can see them. They're fine as long as they have water, plenty of grass and shade. My one doe likes to be a pain and dig giant holes in the ground, if I don't move her soon enough  .

Anyways, it's a good method to use when needed, though I'd much prefer fencing! I love the t post idea, very cool..


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

I have another question, Don't the goats need shade if i use that set up, and how do i give them shade? I dont really want them to get tangles in the trees


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I still say I wouldn't tie up my goats. It's not very safe, they could get tangled.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 1 wether and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

ilovegoats said:


> I have another question, Don't the goats need shade if i use that set up, and how do i give them shade? I dont really want them to get tangles in the trees


Yes, they'll need shade during these hot summer months. Unless it's cloudy of course...you could put the t posts near a clump of trees, positioned so the shadows fall on the goats as the sun moves. Or just tie them out in the morning and evening, when it's cooler.


----------



## snubbie (Apr 13, 2014)

I agree with canyontrailgoats, yes, they need shade. I tether mine morning and evening when I can, and only for an hour or two. Shorter if its really hot.
Fencing is ideal, but safely tethering is an option for short periods of time. But it is certainly not a permanent containment option. The ONLY reason I tether is to allow them to enjoy the lush weeds surrounding their fenced pasture. Okay, in my case a second reason which is to train them for highlining while packing/camping. 

Ilovegoats, yes those clips you asked about will work fine.

Just like horned vs dehorned, there is no correct answer for every goat owner. Everyone must decide for themselves whether they are comfortable with tethering or not. I'm not advocating it, nor against it, just offering it as a possible solution. I DO advocate doing it safely, temporarily, and with supervision.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Nice set-up snubbie. I use the trigger clips to secure chain link gates. We use a Post Driver to drive posts. I'm old and can do it by myself. Home Depot or TSC less than $30.


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

Naunnie said:


> Nice set-up snubbie. I use the trigger clips to secure chain link gates. We use a Post Driver to drive posts. I'm old and can do it by myself. Home Depot or TSC less than $30.


 I have a grey one of those, they work great!


----------

